# Construcción del data cable Nokia 3595



## lquintero

Saludos,

Este es mi primer publicación en el foro y espero que lo que les tengo sea de su agrado. Basándome en el documento elaborado por Li-ion que tiene como título “Data Cable Nokia RS-232: Diseño y Construcción” me dispuse a montar el circuito en un impreso y les digo que funciona perfectamente en mi Nokia 3595, lo probé con MobiMB Mobile Media Browser y con Oxygen Phone Manager II. 

Con la intención de colaborar con la comunidad, dejo en consideración de ustedes la información acerca de la elaboración del impreso y algunas observaciones para la construcción del conector para el Nokia 3595. Pueden visitar el siguiente enlace: www.unicauca.edu.co/~lquintero/data_cable/data_cable_n3595.htm

Si alguna persona no tiene las facilidades para hacer el impreso y está interesado, podría enviarle uno a vuelta de correo (en Colombia); claro que si envío solo un impreso saldría muy costoso, convendría entonces que se colocaran de acuerdo en alguna ciudad para enviar varios. Cabe aclarar que los costos son asumidos por el solicitante e incluyen la elaboración de los impresos y el flete de envío. El costo de los impresos depende de cuantos me pidan por envío.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola Luis Arcesio,

Dada la importancia de tu mensaje, me tome el atrevimiento de moverlo a esta sección.

En nombre de forosdeelectronica.com te agradecemos tu aporte.


----------



## powerade1

muy, muy wena la información dada, amigo lo felicito!


----------



## lquintero

Saludos,

Aunque pude hacer la comunicación de mi Nokia 3595 con el MobiMB Mobile Media Browser y con Oxygen Phone Manager II, en ocasiones presenta errores en la comunicación con el circuito original. Este problema queda resuelto quitando el diodo D3  el cual permite la compatibilidad MBUS/FBUS; queda completamente funcional la conexión FBUS.


----------



## MAURICIOAVILANIETO

despues de dedicarle un tiempo al montaje de su circuito,    tristemente me encontre con que no funciona... posiblemente la conexiones al pc no estan detalladas, ya que las terminales 1 y 2 no entregan un voltaje superior a 2 V y el regulador asumo, es para estabilizar a 5V el voltaje de entrada. ademas los filtros C4 y C3 estan mal polarizados. de igual manera les garantizo que este proyecto ademas de que no daña su celular tampoco funciona, si hay algun detalle que quieran discutir por favor escribanlo.


----------



## lquintero

Estimado Mauricio,

La numeración de los pines (de 1 a 6) que se muestran en el esquemático del circuito  corresponden al conector del impreso, pero si ves la imagen, al lado izquierdo dice en color verde el nombre del pin del puerto serial del PC correspondiente al pin del impreso; por ejemplo, el pin 1 del conector de seis pines del impreso dice que es DTR (Data Terminal Ready) que corresponde al pin 4 del conector DB9 que va al COM# de tu PC. Este pin y el RTS (pin 7 del DB9) normalmente se encuentra en –15Vdc, pero el software del PC (p.ej. Oxygen Phone Manager) lo coloca en +15Vdc en el momento de la comunicación. Te toca entonces revisar las conexiones entre el conector de seis pines del impreso y el DB9.

Por otra parte, los condensadores C3 y C4 están bien polarizados. Tengo una hoja característica de un MAX232 editada por Texas Instruments y dice que el pin 2 se llama Vs+ y tiene un valor típico de 8.5V, el condensador C3 esta aterrizado en 5V, por lo tanto esta bien polarizado el condensador; claro que también podría estar aterrizado con GND. El pin 6 del MAX232 se llama Vs- y tiene un valor típico de –8.5V, el condensador C4 tiene el pin + con un voltaje de mayor potencial (GND) y el pin – con un voltaje de menor potencial (-8.5V), por lo tanto este condensador también está bien polarizado. 

En caso de tener bien el circuito y las conexiones, es posible que la fuente de error sea el conector que va hacia el celular revisa las conexiones de acuerdo los nombres de los pines indicados en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about38.html. Pero aclaro, SI FUNCIONA.


----------



## Sergio_84

Ya hice todo, pero no me funciona...

Necesito ayuda, cómo encuentro el error?

Ya he revisado todo, pero no sé que es

Use el MobileMB pero no lo reconoce (nokia 3595)

Hice el conector con la regleta de doble linea pero nada

Ayudenme por favor!


----------



## radamanthys

Hola Luis, he intentado ensamblar el cable pero no lo he logrado y quisiera saber si fuera posible que lo ensamblaras para mi y pues me dijeras que costo tendria ya que no he logrado armarlo ops:  te dejo la inquietud y si no es posible pues seguire intentando por mi cuenta


----------



## Sergio_84

Iquintero:

POR FAvOR DÍGAME QUE DEBO HACER PARA DETECTAR LA FALLA.
LLEvO TIEMPO TRATANDO DE CONECTAR EL NOKIA 3595 Y NO HE PODIDO.

TENGO LA BAQUELITA  QUEMADA CON TODOS LOS COMPONENTES SOLDADOS, HICE EL CABLE DEL CIRCUITO AL PUERTO SERIAL, HICE EL CONECTOR DEL CIRCUITO AL CELULAR CON LA REGLETA DE DOBLE LÍNEA COMO UD SUGIRIÓ PERO EL MEDIA MOBILE BROWSER NO ME LO QUIERE RECONOCER.

YA HE REvISADO MUCHAS vECES LA INTERCONEXIÓN DE LOS COMPONENTES, HE MEDIDO CONTINUIDAD, REvISÉ LOS CABLES Y APARENTEMENTE ESTÁ TODO BIEN.

QUÉ MÁS REvISO, MIDO vOLTAJES, EN DÓNDE? CUÁNTO DEBE MEDIR, CÓMO ENCUENTRO LA FALLA?

AGRADEZCO SU PRONTA RESPUESTA.


----------

